# what age did you run your first cycle



## master (Feb 12, 2010)

*age you took your first cycle*​
14-15 161.81%16-17 515.77%18-19 14716.63%20-21 16618.78%22-23 10211.54%24-25 839.39%26-27 556.22%28-29 293.28%30-31 343.85%32-33 273.05%34-40 404.52%40-45 232.60%45-50 60.68%above 50 30.34%never im all natural10211.54%


----------



## master (Feb 12, 2010)

just wondering what age you decided to take your first cycle


----------



## massive bastard (Jul 4, 2010)

For me it was the grand age of 33 and i have no regrets at all and I look better now than ive ever done lol


----------



## master (Feb 12, 2010)

massive bastard said:


> For me it was the grand age of 33 and i have no regrets at all and I look better now than ive ever done lol


have you been training all you life?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Me at 28


----------



## donohue (Feb 21, 2010)

22 for me


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

22, training since 17


----------



## massive bastard (Jul 4, 2010)

master said:


> have you been training all you life?


 :lol: :lol: it feels like it :lol: :lol:

trained natty off and on for the last 11 years and then my daughter was born and i decided to get big to scare the **** out of the little gits that will want to date her lol :thumb:


----------



## master (Feb 12, 2010)

massive bastard said:


> :lol: :lol: it feels like it :lol: :lol:
> 
> trained natty off and on for the last 11 years and then my daughter was born and i decided to get big to scare the **** out of the little gits that will want to date her lol :thumb:


i dread the day i meet a girls parents and the dad is huge mofo all angry and looking to hate me but beware one day she may just find someone who is bigger and stonger than you ? :tongue:


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

23 :thumb:


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

i was 36 when i did my first.

still no really did many as im still learning more on it


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

5, and had stabilizers.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Me 14 too early.Greedy Bastad


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> 5, and had stabilizers.


Dont think I have seen you give 1 straight answer on this board :lol:

I was around 21-22


----------



## master (Feb 12, 2010)

round 2 said:


> Me 14 too early.Greedy Bastad


waaaaa really? damn thats young


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

all natural but im researching my first oral cycle lately .. might give a shot in few months


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

17 years as a natty and first cycle now at 37 years old:thumb:


----------



## Jonny1 (Aug 28, 2010)

im 16 & looking to start either on nap 50's or dianabol, i have several mates who have started & no negative side effects have came up but wondering if i should leave it till im 18


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Running my first cycle currently at age 31. Have been training natty since 8 yrs. :thumb:


----------



## SMD (Aug 28, 2010)

Jonny1 said:


> im 16 & looking to start either on nap 50's or dianabol, i have several mates who have started & no negative side effects have came up but wondering if i should leave it till im 18


Thats just plain stupid really! I've been training for 7 years and made massive gains from the age you are now till past being 20.

I'm only just considering doing a cycle now after spending years training. Don't do it! You will regret it, wait till your 21 and just train hard you will have a great base figure and your friends will be a hormonal bombsite.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Started lifting at 16,ran first cycle at 23


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

27 training since 22 and i am 28 now.


----------



## master (Feb 12, 2010)

for me its see how big your genetics will allow you to go reach the boundarys of whats naturally possible an then decide wether you want to go down that route . its good to see that alot of you seem to share the same oppinion or so it seems


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

started training 16, first course 23 and am 23 now.


----------



## Phill. (Aug 28, 2010)

Mine was at the age of 16 . But i dont regret it in the slightest


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

87, i'm like mr Burns with, the body of ground keeper willy.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Jonny1 said:


> im 16 & looking to start either on nap 50's or dianabol, i have several mates who have started & no negative side effects have came up but wondering if i should leave it till im 18


Dont talk ****ing stupid


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Fcked up my first cycle when i was 24, run another pointless sh1t tbol cycle about 3 years later and started my first real cycle this year at 30.


----------



## benniedwards (Jun 12, 2010)

17... Don't regret it at all  love roids


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

nice to see i got abuse for being on gear, and funnily enough the age group has the most votes. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> *nice to see i got abuse for being on gear*, and funnily enough the age group has the most votes. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Oh your not the only one, I absoloutly assure you


----------



## guijr (Aug 13, 2010)

I was 35 for TRT purposes. Now I'm 39.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

20


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

17


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

some people on here aged 14 taking gear? crikey did you stop growing at 5ft!?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

If PH's count in this thread then 21.


----------



## vern172 (Oct 5, 2010)

I was 24


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

24 as well


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

23 for me.


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

17 i ran little crapy dbol tablets. Regret that, training since 15. Now im not training and havnt been for 2months+ so im at my natural state


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

32ish... Wish Id done it earlier lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Jonny1 said:


> im 16 & looking to start either on nap 50's or dianabol, i have several mates who have started & no negative side effects have came up but wondering if i should leave it till im 18


Go for the Nap 50's mate, have 5 with your coco pops every morning and youll be massive in no time


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

\ said:


> Go for the Nap 50's mate, have 5 with your coco pops every morning and youll be massive in no time


Alright mate I don't like coco pops how many would u say to take with say frosties?? I was thinking about 3 cause of the extra sugar compaired to the coco pops does this sound ok?????? Haha


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

I ran my first cycle at 16, didn't bother doing just a tablet cycle to see how my body reacted, went straight into injectables


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

19-20 I think I was and now I'm 30. loved my first cycle.


----------



## Barry Seal (Sep 27, 2010)

Did mine at about 26ish, only one ive done, great results but havnt trained for 10+ years. Am 44 now but intend to do summat next year but not decided what yet.

BS


----------



## bigbovis (Oct 23, 2010)

24 -25 and am now 36 and back then it was the best struff i had ever used?.


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

AJ91 said:


> What made you regret it?


Side effects mate and felt like crap. Feel much better on test


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> Alright mate I don't like coco pops how many would u say to take with say frosties?? I was thinking about 3 cause of the extra sugar compaired to the coco pops does this sound ok?????? Haha


1nap to 40 frostie flakes i found was best, make sure you get up 30minutes earlier then normal


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

was 28 myself after 2 and a half years natty


----------



## nagasis (Sep 26, 2009)

18 was when i took sus 250. injected with greens instead of blues. didnt have a clue. But I gained everytime i looked in the mirror until ex bint came along. I so wish she had stayed under her rock as now i'd be massive like err con/louis .. maybe =D


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

im all natty but the darkside is calling me everyday


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

transformer23 said:


> im all natty but the darkside is calling me everyday


let it call, remember it's a one way movement- there is no reverse. get closer to maxing out natty first, at least.

cheers.

poll shows 18-22 is most popular time for first cycle, yet this is the time when natural gains and a solid foundation are best sort after. impressionability must play a large part in this decision. people can be very persuasive, when there's money to be made.


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

I had thought about it for quite some time. However I only did my first cycle at age 26 and made moderate yet stable gains however far more important I learnt more about my body.

I waited until I had reached the natural plateau or basis if that is what I may call it.

I will run another course some time next year, however I am not in a rush I have a brilliant platform to work from and am learning a lot on the journey.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

22 for me


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

36


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

I was 17 Years old and startet with original Romanian Naposim 5mg Tabs!


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

24 Test e (norma hellas) 10 weeks


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

round 2 said:


> Me 14 too early.Greedy Bastad


So your growth plates were closed at 14 ? how tall are you ?


----------



## badwolfman (May 8, 2011)

I'm 18 currently on 500 mg sust and 200 mg Decca 2nd cycle ftw gains are unreal haven't noticed any sides sept from a few spots n wanting to bang my bird 7 times a day lol


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

19


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

for me I was 16 and im 34 now and still kicking lol


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

i was 24 mate but didnt know enough about it at the time... looking back i should have researched it properly before jabbing my ****....:0


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

19 and it was ****

wish i had read more and gained better with decent diet.

nevermind live and learn

if i could do it again it would be younger so id be fecking hugeeeeeeee


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Im 16 now, training hard atm and learning more every day, hoping to do one once im 18/19


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

19


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

17  +

-


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

18 ..38 now


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

Training since 16.. started at 19.. and no plan to stop


----------



## Jamo (Jan 29, 2011)

18


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

meatloaf bat out of hell. meeeeeeeeep. meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep. meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## Ste Roy (Dec 22, 2011)

People say that 21 is too young?

I started at 20, my friend at 19.. Seems to me that most of you lot started at 20 and 21 also!


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Was about 24 for me.was dead against it for a good few years then when I tried it I thought 'wot the fck have u been missing!lol'

Only ran 20g decca n 100mg winstrol pw.it worked a treat.think nowadays lads tend to jump straight into heavy test courses after listening to someone in the gym ect,when they don't actually need it to make good gains.

Just get training n diet right and your first course should bear fruit.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

20


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Typo:meant to put 200mg decca not 20g!!! Lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

27 years if age!!!


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Only a few weeks in to my first cycle at 33.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

first pokey 21

500 test 400 deca superdrol kicker. Too much but went up a few shirt sizes.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

38, felt like 18 all over again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

Equipose at the age of 14.fcuk was i stupid!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Been training since I was little. Started my first cycle 5 weeks ago Test E and Dbol, stopped Dbol as I didn't like the feeling of it (nose bleeds and just overall **** feeling), Test is slowly starting to kick in now. Started at 80kg now 85kg


----------



## SS29 (Nov 20, 2008)

19 and i ran 40mg of anavar a day. Hardcore lol.


----------



## jamo82 (Oct 23, 2011)

17 .. 'here son let me put this in ur **** and take 5 of these a day' i didnt even question what he was wanting to put in my **** :blink:


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

12


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

20 year old and now 30.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Will be starting relatively soon. So it'll be 19 for me


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

32


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

18 then nothing till a year later

now 22


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

25

I believe minimum age to start roids is 21, starting before that is silly your natural test levels are so high between 16 and 21 that roids are not just a waste but can also fvck you up permanently.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I was 39


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

Just before I turned 25, I struggled to wait but gave me a good 4 years on some serious researching!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> I was 39


39 ! how old are you ? i thought u were under 30....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hit_the_weightS said:


> 25
> 
> I believe minimum age to start roids is 21, starting before that is silly your natural test levels are so high between 16 and 21 that roids are not just a waste but can also fvck you up permanently.


????????wtf lol

a healthy male produces around 7mg of test a day so I would say 500mg or so of inject test will be slightly more powerful haha

and how will it fck you up??In what way?? any data/clinical or life experience to justify this bold statement


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

It's estrogren that fuses your growth plates. Keep post cycle estrogrens low and you could probably cycle at 16.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bruze said:


> It's estrogren that fuses your growth plates. Keep post cycle estrogrens low and you could probably cycle at 16.


Many people do cycle at 16 (I dont advocate it) and have reg bloods and do things better than ppl on here

Alot of pros started in there teens, If i recall rightly arnie said he did his first cycle at 15, hes not exactly fcked up permanently is he


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Many people do cycle at 16 (I dont advocate it) and have reg bloods and do things better than ppl on here
> 
> Alot of pros started in there teens, If i recall rightly arnie said he did his first cycle at 15,* hes not exactly fcked up permanently is he*


Well I dunno about that lol


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

Bruze said:


> It's estrogren that fuses your growth plates. Keep post cycle estrogrens low and you could probably cycle at 16.


Exactly, and most 16 to 21 year olds don't give a sh!t about the science and precautions that taking aas requires to avoid permanent damage.

This is the reason I believe no steroids before 21, and your test levels are nowhere near as high between those ages as they would be on aas but still very high in comparison to a males lifetime natural test levels. Plenty high enough to make great muscle gains with good diet and good training.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hit_the_weightS said:


> Exactly, and most 16 to 21 year olds don't give a sh!t about the science and precautions that taking aas requires to avoid permanent damage.
> 
> This is the reason I believe no steroids before 21, and your test levels are nowhere near as high between those ages as they would be on aas but still very high in comparison to a males lifetime natural test levels. Plenty high enough to make great muscle gains with good diet and good training.


I agree you cna make gains in teens ( i made very good gains natty in school)

But if you want to cycle then why not if your training seriously

Not all under 21 are tools, alot of adults dont get bloods done or pct etc so cant really stereotype that can you mate

I know of a few teens started cycling and are winning trophys in unir national comps

a mate of mine has just come 6th in the junior mr universe and started at 18, he trains harder and more dedicated than 90% users here


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

22 for me but not been on anything since, very tempted soon though.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> 39 ! how old are you ? i thought u were under 30....


No mate nearly 40 :lol:


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> I agree you cna make gains in teens ( i made very good gains natty in school)
> 
> But if you want to cycle then why not if your training seriously
> 
> ...


True but I still advise anyone under 21 to wait till mid 20's.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hit_the_weightS said:


> True but I still advise anyone under 21 to wait till mid 20's.


With no valid reason

Ok


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

I will be 34.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hit_the_weightS said:


> 25
> 
> I believe minimum age to start roids is 21, starting before that is silly your natural test levels are so high between 16 and 21 that roids are not just a waste but can also fvck you up permanently.


its not a given test levels will be high.. just because there between 16 and 21..


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

20.. Far to young really.


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> With no valid reason
> 
> Ok


As bruze mentioned about high estrogen levels.

Premature closing of growth plates. This one is the most known about. Even if you think you have stopped growing, there still is a potential for height increase over time. I have known people who are 18+ who have continued to grow in height. Scientists know that growth plates don't fuse completely in some cases until individuals are past 22. Don't be deterred just because you haven't grown taller in awhile.

This is valid reason.

Just cause YOU think it's fine with NO valid reason doesn't make it fine.

No offence mate not trying to call you out which is what I believe you are trying to do with me here but it's a matter of opinion and theories.

You have an opinion with a theory as do I but I feel mine is slightly more valid.

No disrespect intended.


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

Zzz102 said:


> its not a given test levels will be high.. just because there between 16 and 21..


Only if the individual has an illness or disorder. Normal healthy pubescent males have high hormone levels. Fact


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

23yrs was training since 18yrs old.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

21 years old... Should have waited a few more years though!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

22 for me - trained since 18

wish i'd have cycled earlier tbh


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

16 unknowingly!! brought norateen heavyweight ''supplement'' was young stupid and unaware of prohormones!!!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

ws0158 said:


> 16 unknowingly!! brought norateen heavyweight ''supplement'' was young stupid and unaware of prohormones!!!


Norateen Heavyweight isn't a prohormone. Just a bunch of useless herbs without any real benefit.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

deeppurple said:


> some people on here aged 14 taking gear? crikey did you stop growing at 5ft!?


14 years old, that has to be bull surely


----------



## misterlee (Mar 1, 2012)

First cycle at 24. Started 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

i was 20 and im 21 now lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

18


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Today at 41


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

20/21.....

Dbol only.

Shortly after.... Dbol, Deca, Test


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

17. Var only.


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

why is they 60 people who have voted never I'm all natural when this section is about steroids haha :laugh: I'm pretty sure some peeps are lying :tt2:


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

I start in around 2 weeks. Im 19


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

aged 20 a few weeks before my 21st i ran my first cycle of 100mg tbol only for 10 weeks.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

28 var only (women) second cycle now and loving it. Once I finished a few more var cycles I'll be hopping on to stanazol to see how that compares.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

andysutils said:


> Fcked up my first cycle when i was 24, run another pointless sh1t tbol cycle about 3 years later and started my first real cycle this year at 30.


Didn't rate tbol then?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Giorgio.r said:


> why is they 60 people who have voted never I'm all natural when this section is about steroids haha :laugh: I'm pretty sure some peeps are lying :tt2:


All natties want to juice, how could they not lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> All natties want to juice, how could they not lol


True! Nattys only don't juice to allow them an excuse as to why they are not awesome.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

17,Dbol only,no PCT,obviously!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

23, was 10 amps of sustanon + winny, no ai, no hcg, pct was 50mg clomid ed for 10 days which started day after my last jab lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Giorgio.r said:


> why is they 60 people who have voted never I'm all natural when this section is about steroids haha :laugh: I'm pretty sure some peeps are lying :tt2:


Where did you go to school?

It says 14.45%


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Think I was about 19-20 and was a dbol only cycle. Lurrrved it. But then again I was only 8.6st and like @GolfDelta no PCT


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

ran my first injectable cycle this year, guna run my second beginning of next year


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

19


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

17 first Dbol cycle gained pretty well but had no idea what i was doing or about PCT for that matter.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> 17 first Dbol cycle gained pretty well but had no idea what i was doing or about PCT for that matter.


Clueless dbol use seems to be the trend mate haha


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

19 .... was last week :whistling: .... straight in with test and dbol BUT with a pct :innocent:


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

19 and done the old dbol only pyramid and no pct.

Went back to uni a stone bigger and lost it all a month after freshers lol.

Also knew a couple of dudes who juiced when 14/15 - one did deca only at 500mg and was HENCH. (15y)

other told me he did sust and wasnt sure of dosing(14y)...... Nuts


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

21 and on my first cycle now


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

32 when i did my first cycle & been training from the age of 20 seems to be a lot easier to get gear now than


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

30 and about to..


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

42, pro hormone.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I think 41 or 42

, pro hormone (1-AD, which is a good one)

Then tbol-only

then test E and Tbol.

I started weight training when I was 21, so I've trained for half of my life "natural". Except I used every supplement going, being a chemist. Only whey protein, creatine and ZMA are any use, really.

I'm 45, and I've done a lot of short cycles since, 3 or 4 a year based on short esters and oral steroids. I'm probably the only one here who will be cutting over the xmas feasting season - my buddhist wife doesn't understand xmas, so it doesn't happen in Zorrin Towers.


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

16/Superdrol. Glad I researched it well back then, had a successful pct.

I don't really count it as a first cycle as I used it to cut, no lbm gained


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

couple week before my 21st, just a tbol only


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

21 tbol only.


----------



## Matdylan (Jun 3, 2012)

first cycle at 47 after coming back to the gyms for 3+ years after a 19 year break


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Started a test & deca cycle at 26


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

Mid 30's and researching it. Strongly considering starting my first cycle in Jan 2013...


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

i thinks i was about 25 a long time ago


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

was 19...22 now


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

26 :thumbup1:


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Too young...


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

Day after I turned 18.

Mum: "Found out what you're going to do with your birthday money yet?"

Me: "Mhmm... nope not yet mum, but I'll let you know".

Cheeky dickens.


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

30 :thumb:


----------



## 54321 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yesterday at 38.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

22 for me


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

21, had a lot of breaks and time off here and there but kept coming back to it, 37 now.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

22 for me also.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Very surprised with the results being 18-20 on average... I grew an inch from 18 to 22. First cycle was when I was 23, because my growth plates had most likely shut by then.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

AnotherLevel said:


> Very surprised with the results being 18-20 on average... I grew an inch from 18 to 22. First cycle was when I was 23, because my growth plates had most likely shut by then.


Mate who gives a ****? It's all about being as wide as you are tall.


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Had my first shot of cidotestone on my 18th birthday, true story.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Haha jk btw.

I was 5'11 at 17 and didn't grow any more at all before my first cycle at 22 so all is good. I know where you're coming from though


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> 17,Dbol only,no PCT,obviously!


Standard procedure!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Jonny1 said:


> im 16 & looking to start either on nap 50's or dianabol, i have several mates who have started & no negative side effects have came up but wondering if i should leave it till im 18


16 wtf.

Also why does every kid wanna get on anadrol or dbol... Oh cause as usual they think a steroid is a magical pill lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sckeane said:


> 16 wtf.
> 
> Also why does every kid wanna get on anadrol or dbol... Oh cause as usual they think a steroid is a magical pill lol


Anadrol is my magic pill  I know more kids wanting to get on tren than anadrol though tbh.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I did my first cycle at 19 back in 1993.

I didn't know at first where to source my gear, but then on one of those Cook Report type programmes they trailed a bodybuilder/steroid dealer between some of his bodybuilding shows and then onto his gym where he used to openly sell them. They did the traditional set-up of a drug sale, all recorded on camera, and then went on to confront him about it where he obviously pretty much ran away from the camera.

Because they had named his gym on the programme, I then went along a few days later to train in the gym and sure enough saw him in there. At the end of the workout I was just kind of milling about, not really knowing how to approach him. When I finally plucked up enough courage to ask him openly he just laughed and said that he knew what I wanted before even asking.

I'm sure that the programme must have done wonders for business.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

massive bastard said:


> :lol: :lol: it feels like it :lol: :lol:
> 
> trained natty off and on for the last 11 years and then my daughter was born and i decided to get big to scare the **** out of the little gits that will want to date her lol :thumb:


Is that what they're calling it now :tongue:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

25. Although I'm only 24 now.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

First oral only cycle at 21, no pct, moved onto injectables now at 22, definitely with pct!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

master said:


> just wondering what age you decided to take your first cycle


Just started at 27!


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Early 20's so about 20 years ago, test and Deca bought it from the local chemist as it was legal in Greece where I was working a holiday job, no pct or anything just did what I was told to do. After that didn't do another until late 30's


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

26


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

28 when I done my first injectable cycle.Dabbled with dbol before that. Was training for around 6/7 years before touching gear.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

25 and still jabbing strong..


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

33


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

I think I was 18


----------



## harryadvance (Jul 17, 2013)

Me being an idiot, 15, I had 20mg dbol for 25days, it didn't stunt my growth though


----------



## Chris-s13 (Jul 15, 2013)

20 and clueless , went on they Tbullets for about 4 month straight , :/


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

harryadvance said:


> Me being an idiot, 15, I had 20mg dbol for 25days, it didn't stunt my growth though


Probs wasn't dbol :lol:


----------



## Btngu (Mar 21, 2013)

29 and currently on my first cycle


----------



## harryadvance (Jul 17, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Probs wasn't dbol :lol:


I gained 5kg and had acne of doom, just thinks I was a lucky personplus it was only 20mg a day


----------



## ssiws (Jul 4, 2013)

28 and on my first cycle, probably should have studied aas a tad more before committing but that just wouldn't be me.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

25 was sensible


----------



## blue haze (Nov 9, 2012)

I was 20 when I did my first cycle.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

R11cky said:


> all natural but im researching my first oral cycle lately .. might give a shot in few months


THIS^

What you looking at trying?


----------



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

Was early 18 right after birthday lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

21, trained for six years natty

edit: what made me start was...

i went to magaluf, all the big dirty roid heads got all the birds.

i decided i wanted to be one of them


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

26 as soon as gains started slowing down!


----------



## doublet33 (May 18, 2009)

23


----------



## The Regiment (Oct 7, 2013)

SCOOT123 said:


> THIS^
> 
> What you looking at trying?


You quoted a post that is 3yrs old mate lol


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

John Andrew said:


> I started using on my doctors advice. I had fractured my spine. Some so called experts said I was finished, my old mate who had been a friend since I was a boy gave me a huge injection into the tailbone and said to use steroids to stay strong and build bone strength.
> 
> I have no regrets at all. I have to watch my blood pressure but it is controlled. I am 58 and stronger than I ever was before. When I was 50 I had been State masters Champion 3 years running and was ranked 6 in Australia open division. I'll not compete in a drug tested competition again! I hope to make it there for the world masters and my goal is 310 kg dead lift at age 60 and 100 kgs.
> 
> I love comps, I love this sport and I think steroids are great! How else can a man get older and stronger? Hcg and PCT keeps everything else working!!! I think we can have our cake and eat it! Good luck everybody! John


i could listen to your stories all day sounds very interesting, NO ****!!!!!


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

Yeah OK, confession time lol...

I was 21 (nearly 29 now), Dbol only, 12 weeks, no AI, no PCT no nothing! 60mg per day for 12 weeks!!! Annnnnd to top it off, drinking alcohol almost everyday i was on them.

I got fat... very fat. To be honest I was totally clueless and bought them off a mate. Didn't even research into them. Pr#ck!

Nothing since. Looking to start first PROPER cycle soon, though.


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

Defaced said:


> Was early 18 right after birthday lol.


What did you take and how did it go?


----------



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

XXVII said:


> What did you take and how did it go?


It went pretty good what i can remember, because i studied alot before i started, run 12 week 500mg test E/wk and 4 weeks 30/30/40/40mg dbol, biggest problem was that right after pct a started another cycle and since 20 i started TRT/cycles tïll now. I was retard and wanted to stay on steroids forever.


----------



## Bojax (Jun 8, 2013)

24 for me. I am impressed at how many people did their first cycle at 18-19. Do you guys have experienced any problems with your hpta or endocrine system later on in life?


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

25


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

41,two weeks in now.


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

45 for me


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

9


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

39, was a idea and good cycle


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

I was 28/29. I'm glad I waited!!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

27


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Going to be 23 soon, but i'm getting a trainer who knows their **** about AAS so hopefully i can avoid TRT for as long as possible.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

19. May aswell get bitches while your young instead of old saggy ones eh?

disclaimer: do love the odd milf


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

18


----------



## Nicos93 (Jan 29, 2014)

19 injectable 18 orals


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

30


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Orals 18, juice 22


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

22 and still natty perhaps in 3-4 year. been training since 18


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

blast and cruise since 18


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Theorist said:


> blast and cruise since 18


Snap


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

think i was 24-25 done a deca cycl;e first got very good gains , then done a sust nd deca and got very impressive gains i went from a skinny 10st lad to 13 1/2 soild in just over 2 yrs , i trained since i was very young 14-15ish

now 7yrs later doing another full cycle dbol/sust/deca and 3 weeks in seeing very good gains


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Age 47 last year ..great results :thumbup1:


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Age 47 last year ..great results :thumbup1:


47.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

22 (now) for me I got sick and lost loads of weight got ****ed off jumped on the juice. It was only a matter of time before I tried the magic


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> 47.


Yep...I sure am


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yep...I sure am


Well Done. When did you compete?


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yep...I sure am


What kinda a cycle did you run?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Haven't started yet, but I'm 25 and I'm gonna be on by the time I turn 26, so I just voted 24-25.


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

43.

Just glad I didn't have access to them in my teens or early 20's. I would've abused them for sure.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> Well Done. When did you compete?


Havnt competed I just wanted to try it. But due to compete in 2 wk. my first..and bricking it lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> What kinda a cycle did you run?


I can't remember exactly but it was about 7wk var 20mg am/pm ( 10) actually can I ask. If anyone knows the answer....does it make any difference splitting between am/pm could I just have done the 20mg in the morning?? I just did it as suggested but I'm wondering if there's reason behind it ...anyone?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I can't remember exactly but it was about 7wk var 20mg am/pm ( 10) actually can I ask. If anyone knows the answer....does it make any difference splitting between am/pm could I just have done the 20mg in the morning?? I just did it as suggested but I'm wondering if there's reason behind it ...anyone?


Personally there is no benefit to splitting the dose. I prefer to take all in one go preworkout.

Right now I do 100mg Oxys and 50mg dbol preworkout. If I was to spread that out I would kill my appetite


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> I can't remember exactly but it was about 7wk var 20mg am/pm ( 10) actually can I ask. If anyone knows the answer....does it make any difference splitting between am/pm could I just have done the 20mg in the morning?? I just did it as suggested but I'm wondering if there's reason behind it ...anyone?


If you want to be scientific then split it but real world results are the same if split or done in one go .


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I can't remember exactly but it was about 7wk var 20mg am/pm ( 10) actually can I ask. If anyone knows the answer....does it make any difference splitting between am/pm could I just have done the 20mg in the morning?? I just did it as suggested but I'm wondering if there's reason behind it ...anyone?


My wife is 39, she is in great shape. I told her about the var thing and she was okay with it. We wanted her to do 10 and 10 am/pm. I got 20mg caps that we couldn't split. They broke her out bad. She was mad as sh!t at me. If you took 10mg in the morning, then 10mg before you lift, not necessarily at night, I think you would be golden. She got great gains off of it for the 12 or so days she did it. It has an 8 hour life so, 10 and then about 4 hours later 10 again, that being an hour before you lift. They say that clem is awesome with it, have not tried it yet.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Havnt competed I just wanted to try it. But due to compete in 2 wk. my first..and bricking it lol


My first is june 28th.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Personally there is no benefit to splitting the dose. I prefer to take all in one go preworkout.
> 
> Right now I do 100mg Oxys and 50mg dbol preworkout. If I was to spread that out I would kill my appetite


With more bulking Orals like oxy and dbol I do the same as you mate all pre workout,

With Winnie var I do tend to split the dose for obvious half life

Reasons also hardening effect for prominent if dose is split plus they tend not

To kill my appetite as much as drol etc,


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

And first cycle when I was 20


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

bail said:


> With more bulking Orals like oxy and dbol I do the same as you mate all pre workout,
> 
> With Winnie var I do tend to split the dose for obvious half life
> 
> ...


Agree on the var! Although it is the worst for me for appetite after 6 weeks on var I can go the who day without eating and not be phased


----------



## Telb0i (Nov 9, 2013)

Started my first course 6/12 weeks ago - aged 41 lol so far so good...


----------



## Nicos93 (Jan 29, 2014)

First cycle at 19


----------



## Pinksgym (Mar 17, 2014)

19 , big life regret


----------



## Varitas (Apr 17, 2014)

me 21, and probably still too early...


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

...16


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Pinksgym said:


> 19 , big life regret


What do you regret about it?


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

7, thought it was heroin. mad gains bro.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

25 for me


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

4 and a half


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> 4 and a half


they dont mean mental age, gentle ben


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

36,3 weeks ago


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> they dont mean mental age, gentle ben


srs I was 4 1/2 and I 10g of test 400 a week for 2 years.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> srs I was 4 1/2 and I 10g of test 400 a week for 2 years.


Bet you did good at sports day ya fvcker lol


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Never run a cycle, dont know anywhere near enough to even start considering using gear plus physcially im nowhere near my peak as a natty yet, still far too fat for my liking


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

yeah im currently 36 and dont have the balls to pin either


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Bet you did good at sports day ya fvcker lol


Yes I came 1st place in the fire truck carry, and the building pull down comps.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> yeah im currently 36 and dont have the balls to pin either


Were they removed when you were young?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> Yes I came 1st place in the fire truck carry, and the building pull down comps.


I didn't even place in the fire truck carry,but then I was natty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> yeah im currently 36 and dont have the balls to pin either


I wouldn't pin ya balls mate,serious pip


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> Were they removed when you were young?


nah she got them with the house :lol:

but srs i got no balls to pin lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I wouldn't pin ya balls mate,serious pip





GGLynch89 said:


> Were they removed when you were young?


----------



## bigdandy (Jul 22, 2013)

first cycle was 16 or 17, grew up in lovely phuket so buying gear was as easy as buying ciggs.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

19, in hindsight too early for me. Only 21 now but looking back I thought I knew everything, in hindsight I'd wait till I had more of a clue, but I can't change that now. But I've educated myself more and made good progress


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

17 no regrets


----------



## Martyg (Sep 12, 2014)

19 at the time and loved it!!


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

30


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

27 I'm glad to say as I had started training in my teens so I've always been able to return to natty training with ease..

sickC approved


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

18 tren


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

21 testoviron depot

surprised to see people did it at14-15


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

27 test e


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

18


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

27

test e and dbol


----------



## Dawson86 (Aug 17, 2014)

22

Test,deca,dbol.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> 27
> 
> test e and dbol


#teamlatestarters lol I only gave gear a serious thought around 26, I used to be very anti-steroid probably because a lot of people in my old gym competed in BNBF

But moving to a hardcore gym changed all that haha


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

its never been anything thats intrigued me....i have nothing against people that take it but i dont see the point because you are never going to be able to maintain your gains when you come off. And if you stay on for a long period of time you are just going to cause yourself problems. Unless your competing or have a career out of your image then i dont see the point. But thats just me. Still jealous as **** when i see someone whos using and looks good for it :laugh:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ryda said:


> #teamlatestarters lol I only gave gear a serious thought around 26, I used to be very anti-steroid probably because a lot of people in my old gym competed in BNBF
> 
> But moving to a hardcore gym changed all that haha


I was anti steroids too as I was a big natty and didn't though I need it

then broke up with miss and start juicing at 27 for few years then came off,,,

this is my 2 cycle in the last 5 years and no planning coming off now,,, :thumb:


----------



## E46GTR (Apr 28, 2015)

24


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> I was anti steroids too as I was a big natty and didn't though I need it
> 
> then broke up with miss and start juicing at 27 for few years then came off,,,
> 
> this is my 2 cycle in the last 5 years and no planning coming off now,,, :thumb:


Yeh how it should be! Unlike most of these users I actually had a pretty decent foundation before touching gear which is how I believe it should be, lol not many people can believe I only ran my first cycle last feb

Didn't think I needed it either haha but what a difference it made!


----------



## b4tm4n (Apr 11, 2014)

25


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Natural till now. Will join the dark side in a year or so


----------



## CharlieE (Jan 31, 2014)

30


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Decidec to start lifting weights to get a bit bigger and see what it was about...asked ppl for advice bfore starting and got told to try sust lol

.took sust a few days before I even lifted of bought my first whey....didnt know eff all..wasted genuine pharma gear...did 10 amps, 2 a week for 5 wks ..then had about 4 weeks off while waiting for more lol...stop start like that for eight months learned nutrition and about gear...stopped gear while waiting for more after reading about it and realising I was wasting my time...decided tp train natty until I sourced andcsaved enough for a real cycle

..did 4 cycles gained well then got injured...four year off concentrating on wrk and now im having anouther go


----------



## dagron (Jun 13, 2015)

25 (10 years of training)


----------



## gearysteve (Jun 13, 2015)

Mum n dad got me a vial of tren for my 18th haha told em it was exotic cooking oil from the nether regions of Portugal was a sight to behold my source from Bristol sellin my dad a vial of tren ace pretendin he was a spanish spice seller. Doesn't top the look on my dads face when he caught me injectin it in my ass though haha

Funnily enough that was my 4th cycle started at 16


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

gearysteve said:


> Mum n dad got me a vial of tren for my 18th haha told em it was exotic cooking oil from the nether regions of Portugal was a sight to behold my source from Bristol sellin my dad a vial of tren ace pretendin he was a spanish spice seller. Doesn't top the look on my dads face when he caught me injectin it in my ass though haha
> 
> Funnily enough that was my 4th cycle started at 16


Was it g2g


----------



## gearysteve (Jun 13, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Was it g2g


Gained 3lbs off a 14 week tren cycle lost 2-3% bodyfat so all in all great cycle deffo g2g


----------

